
Jack Thompson Disbarred - noodle
http://kotaku.com/5054772/jack-thompson-disbarred
======
rit
The important item to note here:

He is now forbidden from making any filings, etc. without the assistance and
sponsorship of a member of the bar in good standing.

In the past, Jack has engaged in his stunts essentially on his own time and
money. If he wants to fight this, he is going to need to convince another
member of the bar to help him. It will be interesting to see if anyone will
step up to the challenge.

~~~
lethain
I think the issue is that it has never been 'his own time and money', but
instead the Florida taxpayers' money and the justice systems time.

------
iamdave
I think this is certainly something worth noting, it's nothing terribly
exciting. Thompson could barely get a case heard before a court nor would any
Judge take him seriously because his allegations and presentations were just
horribly designed, terribly cocky, and from an outside looking glass just not
worth any sort of mitigation process.

I'm glad he's out but I doubt the gaming industry will change one bit now that
he doesn't have the ability to nag through the veil of the court systems.

~~~
LogicHoleFlaw
I will be satisfied if it just gets him off of CNN after every school
shooting.

------
nuclear_eclipse
Also on Ars: [http://arstechnica.com/news.ars/post/20080925-jack-
thompson-...](http://arstechnica.com/news.ars/post/20080925-jack-thompson-
loses-boss-battle-with-florida-bar.html)

And his response: <http://kotaku.com/5054801/thompson-responds-to-disbarment>

------
swivelmaster
Heck yes.

That is all.

------
a-priori
"About damned time" is all I have to say about this.

------
jcapote
Awesome.

